# gaining size on the triceps.



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

my triceps are s**t,there dont tend to stand out much,

my biceps grow well,if i could build my tris up my arms would be huge

has anyone got any good tips or ideas,or exercises for hitting the lower part of the tricep, nearer the elbow area

this way i can get my arms up to 20"


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey mate,

Nothing is better than nose breakers, and inverted tricep pulldowns. Nose breakers and French curls are almost the same for growth and are superb for bulking so it is well worth trying those. Start of light and go for a big 6 sets if you can!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2004)

cheers gareth ill definately give em ago when i next do me tris

also whats your view on dips.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi mate

Dips are great for finishing in my books. To finally get the pump at the end, get some good stretchy dips, and really squeeze them out, this will aid in size.

Gotta love those dips!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

we always found we couldnt put enough weigght on our legs,when doing them,

it was impossible for my training partner to lift 100kg

what do u suggest mate,go for more reps,but i want to aim for bulk quick if u no what i mean.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi mate,

Best bet in my opinion for size, will be dips, and nose breakers. Go as heavy as you can with the nose breakers for 4 sets (1st set 20 reps).

On the dips (Should be your last exercise for triceps, I would do some inverted tricep pulldowns), Go for 4 sets again, starting with weight to aid you in the lift, i,e, lighter for you, and then go as heavy as you can.

Now comes the tricky part. This is where I try to rip the arms to shreds! Drop set all the way down to your lowest weight (Add more weight to make it easier to lift), and hit failure at each level. This will pullverise your triceps, and they will swell dramatically and when they heal, you will find some significant gains in a short period of time.

If you want to bulk out, you should use this technique for all body parts, you will literally explode!!


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

I find seated tricep press is a good builder, go as heavy as poss. Combined in a good routine will help build em up in no time.

Also sujest giving triceps a day of there own at the gym if you have time, that way you get maximum effect out of them on a regular basis.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

Ok Mass on triceps

Close Grip Bench

Nose Breakers (skull Crushers)

Dips

do these three heavy for sets of 10,8,6,4

then finish off with any other tricep exercise for final pump

I guarantee u ur triceps will be massive


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi steve, on my own course i use 3 chairs for my triceps balance your heels on one chair, and the other 2 chairs for levering yourself down 4 seconds and up 2, making sure your fingers are pointed forwards and you keep your elbows in tight. give it a try and tell me what you think.

dave.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Or just use a bench in front and one behind..same thing..but yeah..i find them to easy without additionall weight added on.

As Ian has said, if you have the time, dedicate a session to the triceps to get the most out of them. Usually i would have done chest and tris on the same day, but now i try to give tri's and chest there own days to really concentrate on each and give both training days for each my best. I do tend to find i cant give it my best after doing chest.

If you have tyhe time do it, ull get us 20" barrells in no time.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

You guys might already do this but I got corrected on my DIP technique in the gym the other day.

I was doing dips accorss 2 benches with my hand shoulder width apart with 40kg on my lap. One of the BIGGER blokes came up to me and suggested that I try it with no weight and both my hands together.

It worked a treat, I only managed 10 with no weight at all. 4 sets of that is a great way to finishe off the tricep work out.

Give it a go if you don't already do it that way.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sounds good mate, i usually go for dips on the powerstation parrallel bars so you can really put your whole bodyweight into it.


----------



## baileyhocking (Aug 3, 2011)

Use exercises that allow you to use maximum weight. Starting with compound exercsies going into isolation.

I'd go with Weighted Dips, Pulldowns with a rope, EZ Bar Lying Extentions, then finishing with Kickbacks.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Close grip bench press. Works all heads which build up the tricep


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Weighted dips

Closegrip bench reverse grip

Skull crushers

Thats all too need to add size isolation work does not add mass, only tone!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Weighted dips
> 
> Closegrip bench reverse grip
> 
> ...


I've never tried reverse grip bench, what grip spacing do you use. Would you say it's better than a standard close grip bench press, or is it best to vary this?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, a 7 year old thread resurrected!! Cool 

My Triceps are kinda freaky, as they pump like f**kin hell when I train them.

Dips is an exercise i advise people to do if triceps lag. Basically on the principle of "Have you ever seen a Gymnast with Sh1t triceps??".....Nope me neither!!


----------



## baileyhocking (Aug 3, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Weighted dips
> 
> Closegrip bench reverse grip
> 
> ...


Actually it will help to add size because once you've worn out the tri's with compound exercises the isolation exercises will fatigue the muscle, shocking it into growth.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i have built my triceps up solid by using the following:

close grip bench press

bench dips,

rope pushdowns, to finish off with


----------

